# Changer de dock sur snow léopard



## björn (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai profité de ma journée à ne rien faire D) pour flâner sur le forum. Je me suis rendu compte que certains d'entre vous s'amusent à changer le thème de leur mac, et je dois dire que certains sont vraiment superbe! 
J'ai trouvé des dock qui me plaisent assez bien, mais je n'arrive pas à le modifier. Pouvez-vous m'aider svp?
La fonction recherche du forum ne va pas, ou je ne sais pas m'en servir :rose:
J'ai regardé sur google mais je ne trouve rien, j'ai juste trouvé un truc en Anglais mais j'ai peur de faire une connerie, alors si l'un d'entre vous pouvait m'aider...? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## smitch (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, alors pour changer le dock facilement il existe SuperDocker gratuit est simple d'utilisation, tu télécharges les Dock que tu aimes en format "container" (sur le site de superdocker ou iconpaper +++, guipulp et macthemes en anglais) et tu les ouvres avec SuperDocker (qui les sauvegarde automatiquement).

Sinon il y a CandyBar mais payant ... (qui gère aussi les icônes).


----------



## björn (3 Novembre 2009)

Salut smitch, un grand merci à toi!


----------



## smitch (3 Novembre 2009)

björn a dit:


> Salut smitch, un grand merci à toi!



De rien mec, moi aussi au début j'ai un peu pinaillé pour "customiser" mon mac.


----------



## björn (3 Novembre 2009)

Je suis un boulet... 
Donc j'utilise superdocker, je vais sur iconpaper qui me renvoit sur le lien de deviantart. Je télécharge le dock. Je l'ouvre avec superdocker, je mets appliquer. Le fond de mon dock a changé mais pas les icônes...  T'as une idée de ce que je peux faire?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------

Je viens de regarder le tuto de iconpaper, je suis les instructions mais pareil, les icônes restent les mêmes.


----------



## Zyrkon (3 Novembre 2009)

Pour les icônes c'est normal. 

Tu dois les changer toi même, le plus simple est de prendre *Candybar* mais si tu n'as pas les moyens tu les change manuellement.  

*Manuellement :* 

- pomme+i sur l'icône que vous souhaitez copier.
- On clique sur l'icône dans la fenêtre d'information pour la mettre en surbrillance.
- pomme+c pour la copier.

- pomme+i sur le dossier, document ou autre auquel vous voulez attribuer l'icône copiée au préalable.
- On clique sur l'icône dans la fenêtre d'information pour la mettre en surbrillance.
- pomme+v pour coller l'icône.


----------



## björn (3 Novembre 2009)

Hum désolé d'être boulet à ce point mais... Je fais comme tu dis, pomme+i etc... ça marche juste pour quelques fichier, mais une minorité. Et ça ne marche pas pour les applications, est-ce qu'il y a un option à changer quelque part?


----------



## wath68 (3 Novembre 2009)

Hello.

Pour changer les icônes des applis Apple sous SL :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/sl-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html


----------



## björn (3 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ce lien wath68, je vais continuer à me prendre la tête la dessus


----------



## anthony74 (3 Novembre 2009)

Salut !

Merci pour ces infos, je cherche à customizer un peu mon Mac aussi.
J'avais changer mon Dock avec "Magnifique" je ne sais pas si vous connaissez. Le prob c'est qu'avec Snow Leopard il ne marche pas.

Connaissez vous des solutions pour modifier les couleurs du Finder ? fenêtres etc... 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Un petit tour dans les coups de coeurs et tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## anthony74 (5 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

J'ai regardé dans plein de pages des coups de coeur ou j'ai trouvé de très jolis fond d'écrans mais rien en ce qui concerne les fenêtres du Finder...

En fait j'ai voulu installer Shapeshifter comme expliquer dans le Tuto mais j'ai l'impression qu'il ne marche pas sous snow léopard, impossible de le lancer avec la dernière version... 

Je voudrais simplement utiliser un thème dans les tons noir pour le les fenetres du finder.

Mercii !


----------

